# إليكم عرض تقديمي عن أنواع الجسور و أحمالها + مثال تصميمي حسب كود الاشتو



## Mohammedmohd (20 مارس 2006)

إخواني الأعزاء

إليكم عرض تقديمي عن أنواع الجسور و أحمالها + مثال تصميمي حسب كود الاشتو 



http://file007.mylivepage.com/chunk7/66819/39/bridges presentation.rar


----------



## shrek (20 مارس 2006)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## مهندس عباس (20 مارس 2006)

بارك اللة فيك يا وردة


----------



## ##احمد هندسة## (22 مارس 2006)

عشت وما قصرت


----------



## sykd2005 (23 مارس 2006)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## NASEEB (23 مارس 2006)

الشكر الجزيل للزميل على مشاركته المميزة


----------



## C.Engineer (23 مارس 2006)

تسلم كثير يا طيب


----------



## sweech (19 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم
اخي العزيز الملف او الموقع غير موجود ولكم جزيل الشكر والتقدير


----------



## أبوعلي.نت (19 أغسطس 2006)

_[GRADE="00008B FF6347 008000 4B0082"] 
[FRAME="11 70"] 
[GLOW="FFFF00"] 
السلام عليكم
الملف غير موجود 
ولكم جزيل الشكر والتقدير
[/GLOW]
[/FRAME]
[/GRADE]_


----------



## wal_kha (14 أكتوبر 2006)

اخي العزيز الملف او الموقع غير موجود جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ماجد علي (21 أكتوبر 2006)

لا يمكن تنزيله من الموقع. للعلم


----------



## القعيش (31 يناير 2007)

شكرا يا أخي ممكن تعيد تنزيل الملف برابط اخر (الملف غير موجود)


----------



## ماجد علي (1 فبراير 2007)

*majed_a_ali*yahoo.se*

الموضوع مهم ولكن مع الأسف الفايل غير موجود ولا يمكن تنزيله
جزاك الله خير
م. ماجد


----------



## المهندس ابو محمد (13 أغسطس 2007)

الملف غير موجود


----------



## التلميذ النجيب (29 ديسمبر 2007)

أخي الكريم جدد الرابط من فضلك ؟
رابط التحميل يقول الملف غير موجود ؟؟؟


----------



## new daz (30 ديسمبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك .. تسلم .. تحياتي


----------



## مهندس عربي مسلم (9 يناير 2008)

*الملف غير موجود*

السلام عليكم 
أنا كمان ماقدرت نزل الملف ( الملف غير موجود )


----------



## تميم المرغني (18 يونيو 2008)

*http://www.arab-eng.org*

السلام عليكم 
هذا الملف لبرنامج تصميم الرصف المرن 
obida_mm***********


----------



## المساح10 (20 يونيو 2008)

لك الف شكر


----------



## رياض خلف العمر (20 يونيو 2008)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## قاسم عبد (25 يونيو 2008)

مشكور استاذنا الفاضل


----------



## ايمن حسين (10 نوفمبر 2008)

برجاء تحديث الرابط وشكرا


----------



## المساعد 1 (28 يوليو 2009)

*رجاء تحديث الرابط وشكرا.......*​


----------



## ياسر سالمان (30 يوليو 2009)

الملف غير موجود بالرابط المذكور ... وعلى العموم مشكور اخى العزيز على كل حال


----------



## moham777 (13 نوفمبر 2009)

الف الف الف شكرا اخي الكريم


----------



## ايمن حسين (14 نوفمبر 2009)

رجاء تحديث الرابط وشكرا 000000000


----------



## odwan (16 نوفمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك على مجهودك الرائع


----------



## مختار محمد حنفى (27 مايو 2010)

وين الموضوع


----------



## زياد أحمد رافع (8 يوليو 2010)

الموقع محجوب


----------

